# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Перевод предложений состоящих из одного слова

## calabi

Как правильно переводить на английский предложения состоящие из одного слова?
Например: "Вспотел? Вставай."
или "Попался. Зачем ты бабушке спать мешал?". 
Можно ли перевести эти предложения как: "Sweated? Get up." "Сaught. Why did you disturb grandma's sleep?" Или это будет неправильно?

----------


## bublinka

Не знаю насчет "Вспотел?", но "Вставай" это действительно "Get up".
"Попался!" я бы перевела как "Caught you!" (потому что так передается возвратность русского глагола - это же его поймали, а не он).
Я думаю, что правильно переводить так - попробовать дополнить предложение до нормального вида ( а не разговорного, краткого варианта) и потом переводить. Можно потерять оттенок смысла, но не весь смысл.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Как правильно переводить на английский предложения состоящие из одного слова?
> Например: "Вспотел? Вставай."
> или "Попался. Зачем ты бабушке спать мешал?". 
> Можно ли перевести эти предложения как: "Sweated? Get up." "Сaught. Why did you disturb grandma's sleep?" Или это будет неправильно?

 In this context, I would recommend translating "Попался" with "You're busted!" or simply "Busted!", although this is a bit slangy. Another example: "The cops busted a drug lab," meaning that the police raided a narcotics laboratory and arrested everybody. Another possibility is "Gotcha!" (a phonetic corruption of "I've got you!"), which is very colloquial doesn't sound as slangy as "Busted!" 
I'm not sure about the best translation of "Вспотел?" -- could you explain the context? (Mainly, I want to know if it refers to "exercise sweat" or "nervous sweat".)

----------


## Lampada

> ...I'm not sure about the best translation of "Вспотел?" -- could you explain the context? (Mainly, I want to know if it refers to "exercise sweat" or "nervous sweat".)

 _Broke up a sweat?_

----------


## alexsms

> I'm not sure about the best translation of "Вспотел?" -- could you explain the context? (Mainly, I want to know if it refers to "exercise sweat" or "nervous sweat".)

 Such single word sentence would be used in Russian in the meaning of 'Are you sweating?' irrespective of the sutuation (exercise, fear, etc.)

----------


## Medved

> I'm not sure about the best translation of "Вспотел?" -- could you  explain the context? (Mainly, I want to know if it refers to "exercise  sweat" or "nervous sweat".)

 This means the fact that you become sweaty especially when you have been doing a hard work/exersizing or worry/afraid/ill/sick or simply when it's very hot. Have you sweat?

----------


## calabi

Спасибо за ответы)
Но всё же, я понимаю, что можно переводить восклицательные и повелительные предложения одним словом. 
Но "Вспотел?" - это вопросительное предложение, а "Попался." - это обычное повествовательное. Контекст предложения "Попался. Зачем ты бабушке спать мешал?" такой: грустный мальчик смотрит на мертвого мышонка, которого поймал его дед, и как-бы ему (мышонку) говорит: "Попался. Зачем ты бабушке спать мешал?".
То есть перевести "попался." как "Caught you!" не получиться.

----------


## bublinka

Я не очень представляю себе "попался" в качестве повествовательного предложения, честно говоря, я бы так не стала говорить, наверно. В любом случае это очень разговорные варианты, так что перевод будет зависеть от ситуации.
В случае приведенного примера я бы предложила "That's it." или "They've got you."

----------


## krechet

Я узнал откуда эти фразы. Фильм называется "Похороните меня за плинтусом". Фраза "Попался. Зачем ты бабушке спать мешал?" по фильму является дополнением той картинки в эпизоде, которую автор фильма хотел нам нарисовать (пользуясь всеми имеющимися у него инструментами: звук, цвет, выражение лица актера произносящего фразу, поза актера и тд), чтобы передать настроение и чувства, которые сложно описать просто словами.  
Слова вынуты из эпизода фильма. Надо смотреть эпизод фильма, чтобы удачно перевести.  
Мальчик обращается к трупику мышки (разговаривает с ним). Если попытаться перефразировать мальчика, то наверно можно заменить слово "попался" фразой "вот и всё - добегался" и тогда продолжение его фразы звучит логично "зачем ты бабушке спать мешал?". Вторая фраза звучит как объяснение мальчика мышонку, почему так произошло. Другими словами, если бы ты бабушке спать не мешал, то остался бы жив.

----------

